# Suche jmd der sich werben lässt zum leveln!



## Xylophone (25. Oktober 2014)

Hi suche jmd der sich von mir werben lässt damit wir den 3x level bonus bekommen und uns schnell hochleveln würde gerne frostwolf allianz machen können aber natürlich noch ändern wenn es sein muss


----------

